# Show your chameleon flashlights (titanium, ceramic)



## Lux-RC (May 4, 2013)

Chrysochus auratus is a fascinating small beetle in a metallic chameleon shelter. It may look green or blue or even violet depending on the view angle. 







This is my titanium ceramic baby - black chameleon. I call it "Beetle".


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 4, 2013)

Very nice!  :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 4, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of mine.


----------



## Vortus (May 4, 2013)

So very nice!


----------



## Lux-RC (May 4, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Here are a few pictures of mine.



Nice shots, thanks, but NOT chameleon ;-)


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 4, 2013)

Lux-RC said:


> Nice shots, thanks, but NOT chameleon ;-)


Yeah. At the time I posted, I didn't realize that chameleon was something special.


----------



## Vortus (May 4, 2013)

So is that a new custom option or something for yourself?


----------



## Lux-RC (May 4, 2013)

Vortus said:


> So is that a new custom option or something for yourself?


 I did it for myself. In fact it became a side effect of the durability testing.


----------



## GLOCK18 (May 4, 2013)

Are those ceramic light solid ceramic, I use to have a car painted with chameleon paint, just might have my flashlight painted with chameleon paint.


----------



## Lux-RC (May 5, 2013)

GLOCK18 said:


> Are those ceramic light solid ceramic


 yes, it's a thick PVD over metallic body


----------



## Tana (May 5, 2013)

Wow... all I can say... that little shortest setup is just awesome...


----------

